# Exhibits - California Academy of Sciences



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

This place was amazing. Best overall exhibits I've seen! The photos don't even do it justice. 

Aquatics

















































































Amphibians

Mossy frog enclosure


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Ray ~ Nice shots did they have a cover over the Mossy display?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Rainforest exhibit






















































**** sapien spouse and friend






















































Leafcutter ants









Mantella aurantiaca













































Mantella viridis

















































































Costa Rica exhibit


























































































BriBri


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Azureus tank


















Nasuta


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Bob Fraser said:


> Hi Ray ~ Nice shots did they have a cover over the Mossy display?


yup, it was a dome, low light, the mossies seemed to really dig it.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics... are your spouses friends single? haha


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha. Yeah, think so.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome place! What part of Cali is that exhibit in?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

San Fran. It was really amazing. I wasn't expecting such an exhibit but man, well worth it.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice! I like the glimpse of the red tailed catfish in one of the shots.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I was gonna ask if you spotted the free-range "pumilio" in the rain forest dome, but I spotted them in one of the pictures. Last time I was there, there was a group of people gathered around them "oohing and aaahing". I didn't have the heart to tell them they were plastic.

Did you spot the giant salamander (around the corner from the mossies)? I've seen pictures previously, but seeing the thing in person was a real mind bender. 

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> I was gonna ask if you spotted the free-range "pumilio" in the rain forest dome, but I spotted them in one of the pictures. Last time I was there, there was a group of people gathered around them "oohing and aaahing". I didn't have the heart to tell them they were plastic.
> 
> Did you spot the giant salamander (around the corner from the mossies)? I've seen pictures previously, but seeing the thing in person was a real mind bender.
> 
> Nice pics, thanks.


Hahahaha, yeah, there was a group of people (one of which with a very large and expensive looking camera) creeping up on the brom to shoot the free range pums. I just chuckled to myself and moved on! 

I don't think I saw the salamander, though the burmese tree snakes were crazy.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, looks liek a larger version of hte rainforest exhibit at the CPW zoo.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to go there all the time when I was a kid . Probably one of the main reasons I am in to Vivariums and darts. I haven't been back in years .I was going to go on my BD with my GF and family, but my dad had to work. Looks like they completely remodeled it. Thanks for sharing!

Aj


----------

